# Hybrid ********



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.hybridredneck.com/blogs/22/View-the-Hybrid-*******-Rally-Poster.html



Don't know much about this...it is the first year but seems like it might be fun!! I am going to go if the bike is running by then. I'll take some pics


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool


----------

